

National Zoo Animals React to the Earthquake - bane
http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/PressMaterials/PressReleases/NZP/2011/earthquake.cfm

======
hugh3
I refuse to believe that a large number of _other_ animals know when
earthquakes are coming shortly before they arrive, but that we somehow
mysteriously managed to lose this (very occasionally slightly useful) trait.

I am amused by the fact that the pandas didn't react to the earthquake at all.

------
bane
I saw this and noted that one set of animals appeared to become agitated as
soon as 15 minutes before the quake. Given the number of sensors that mankind
has produced, from audio to seismic, I find it hard that we have yet to figure
out what exactly these animals were sensing and build a sensor package out of
it.

Something somewhere must have picked up some unusual sensor data 15 minutes
prior that we can correlate to this.

